# The natural candle supply files



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 5, 2011)

I know there is a Vanilla Files blog on the web.  Which has kinda inspired me to do my own   

My new FO's arrived today.  I've been burned in the past a lot with dodgy fragrance and wasted heaps of product.  So today I decided rather than jump in (like I am prone to do)  I would do a test run.  I thought I would share my findings, all are the candle FO, unless stated otherwise:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I made a batch of soap with jus olive oil, ricebran and coconut, I soaped at 110deg.  I poured between 25 and 30 grams into each cup and added about 3 to 4% FO.  By the time I got to the last one my batch had thickened up, and it was quite hard to measure all the FO, so my findings are not 100% accurate, but it gave me a rough idea of how they will behave.
Most behaved really well, which I am super excited about

The ones that riced were:
- Apple Jack (not as nice as the SC one anyway)
-Cranberry Marmalade (I also prefer SC cranberry spice)

and rain water siezed, but smells great.  

SC vanilla fragrance has faded and the regular very vanilla is lovely and strong and buttery.  Honey due - no fragrance, and frank and myrh - poo. Rice flower and shea - no fragrance left.  SC sandal wood is delish, truer than the antique sandal wood
Ocean breeze smells just like SC sea spice (but at a 1/2 the price).
The strongest scent so far is creme brulee.
All the others smell pretty true to descriptions

It will be interesting to see how they hold up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh boy I am loving this      will be watching with interest and thanks bunches for sharing!!!!!
Busy has anyone spoken to you about Max's from Escentials new line of fragrances??


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi lynn,

Yeah I've read some things on it.  I have had a bad experience with him though.  A lot of mucking round, and the postage was $150 for a fragrance order I wanted, a bit steep, which is a shame.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 5, 2011)

Ouch that dosen't sound right you can get stuff from the USA cheaper........love what you have done.......funny I have been buying NCS oils for like five plus years and never thought of trying them in soap!!!!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 5, 2011)

What a fabulous trial you have set up ... thanks so much!

I've bought sweet cakes from NCS ... but never looked at these FO's

I'm looking forward to following these adventures!  Hope you love most of your new FO's and have loads of fun making new and interesting soaps!


----------



## Relle (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been buying these since I started because they're cheaper.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for doing this. So the frank and myrrh smells disgusting?


----------



## dOttY (Aug 13, 2011)

Which supplier are the pictured FO's from?   *blushes*

YES I AM THICK.  Natural Candle Supplies.   Sorry girls


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Busy!  Do you still have all of your test samples?  Just curious about any color changes.  

Also wanted to clarify:  All of the fragrances in the pic with "S/C" are SweetCakes fragrances, but supplied by NCS?

This was a great experiment.


----------



## Relle (Aug 13, 2011)

Also wanted to clarify:  All of the fragrances in the pic with "S/C" are SweetCakes fragrances, but supplied by NCS?

Yes, I think she gets the S/C from NCS.


----------



## KylieO (Aug 26, 2011)

hi busy, just wondering how these are going?

Relle, do you only use the candle FO's at NCS?  which candle FO'd so you find work well in CP?

thanks girls


----------



## Relle (Aug 26, 2011)

Kylie, no I don't just use the candle FO in Cp, I also use the Laespa and S/C and EO's.
As far as what works - just about any.
I've tried - Lime Cooler - strong, Choc/Fudge - Yum, Creme Broulee - Yum,
Lavender -light scent. Many more I can't think of,they're cheap enough so buy a few.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay I know this is ot (sorry) but I see a few Aussie soapers in the thread and thought I would just thorw a plug in for the Aussie Christmas Soap Swap.   See swaps section if interested


----------



## KylieO (Aug 27, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Okay I know this is ot (sorry) but I see a few Aussie soapers in the thread and thought I would just thorw a plug in for the Aussie Christmas Soap Swap.   See swaps section if interested



hehehe, good one Lyn

Relle, thanks heaps, i'm just going to bite the bullet and get some i think


----------



## Iduna (Sep 2, 2011)

I love that this has been done, I wanted to post sooner but was unable to. I have a few of these fo and some others not listed. The only one that just stinks and I have no idea how I'm going to use it, I may just end up throwing it out is mulberry. It has a very medicine smell to it, it's not nice at all.


----------



## Relle (Sep 2, 2011)

Share which ones you have used and found to be OK or not OK.


----------



## KylieO (Sep 22, 2011)

hi all!

just wanted to add i got some of these FO's so thought i'd update my findings.  i got:

watermelon
baked apple pie
french pear
ocean breeze
sage and pomegranate
lemon verbena
cotton candy


tested all except cotton candy and they all behaved really well, no ricing or seizing.  i found the sage and pom A a little but the others were a breeze to work with.  This test was only a few days ago, they all still smell great, the baked apple pie is turning a lil golden.

so, for the price, i'm super happy   plus, NCS have such fab service


----------



## Relle (Sep 23, 2011)

Kylie I've used the watermelon, french pear,cotton candy (yellows a little),all went well, I've had the ocean breeze a while and haven't used it yet. Must try the apple pie and I prefer the lemon grass to the verbena (its a bit stronger).


----------



## dOttY (Sep 26, 2011)

Ocean Breeze?  I can't find it. - FOUND IT. Candle section 

Anyone use an Infrared Thermometer?  I keep eyeing it off at NCS...


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 26, 2011)

Soaped the Pink Frangapani laespa) last night moves fairly quick but time to do a one colour swirl and could feel it heating up on me. Nice fragrance but personally at the price it is  I would probably keep for lotions and shampoo. Will be interesting to see how it develops in cure.


----------



## Relle (Sep 26, 2011)

Laespa are dearer than all the others - I used the pink frangi cause I loved the smell OOB and  only put it on the top with lime underneath so didn't use much. Its been a while now and the lime is still strong but the frangi has faded  somewhat   . Its probably about 6 months since I did that one.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Sorry I wasnt getting any messages to say there were replies on this thread (I must have turned it off)   

These are all the NCS candle FO unless stated as Sweet Cakes (S/C).  In the past I have only used S/C - I didnt realise the candle fragrances were also skin safe, this was my first order, I've done anothe order since.

I've been soaping up a storm though - so here are my updates   

Choc Fudge - discolours to a beautiful rich choc colour and smells awesome.  I will continue to use this one instead of S/C - way cheaper.

Honey Dew Melon - My sample actually smells O.K now, but I'm not soaping it. I use this in bath bombs and people love it, my number one seller.

Lime cooler - prob one of the strongest FO I have used.  Smells awesome, but mor ice cream/fizzy drink lime, not tart.  Discolours to a really light tan, that can be overcome with TD

Very Vanilla - obviously discolours.  It is still strongish in my sample but it kind of has a funny smell, like when you have water in the lid of your shampoo bottle that gets a bit smelly.  Dunno might just be me 
 

Antique Sandalwood - the sample is still beautifully strong.  It's quite floral.  I prefer the S/C sandalwood, which is AWESOME, smells just like the real deal.  Antique is still good though

Creme Brulee - seems to have faded to nearly nothing.  Shame, it was really strong out of the bottle

Cranberry marmalade - shame this riced because it actually smells really good - stronger than the S/C Cranberry spice.  I have started to use this in Bath Bombs, but it does discolour - soap and bombs turned a pinkish brown.  Just had another sniff it is awesome, exactly the same as out of the bottle, it might be one to wrestle with

Frank and Myrh - i don't know what this is ment to smell like, but I gag when I sniff this.  It actually smells like poo to me, it does out of the bottle too - yuck.  Discolours to a medium brown

Sage and Pom - I love it, more fresh than sweet.  I've soaped two batches since and no props.  No discolouration

Strawberry - fades to virtually nothing, smells good in B and B products.  D to a light tan

Rain Water - still really strong, but I think it works best as an air freshner, have been using it in my oil burner.  No D, but it did accelerate.

Sun ripened berry - is ok, not very strong but nice.  I mix it with Black Cherry - which is awesome to soap with and super strong.  I wouldnt use the berry on its own.

Rice flower and shea - the scent has come back and is now stronger in the soap than the bottle.  It's quite sweet and vanilla/buttery.  Yum, I might soap this one next.  D to light tan

Ocean Breeze - much nicer than the S/C one (I can't remember the name!) soaps beautifully.  Still nice and strong, no D

S/C Vanilla - I'm acutally a little disapointed, it doesnt smell anywere near as strong as I would like.  I have all sorts of probs when soaping with it too, it clumps and wont blend through.  Has anyone else experience this?  I've lost a couple of batches because of it.  I cant figure it out.

S/C Sandalwood - I can't believe I have only just found this!  It is sooooo good.  

S/C cinnamon - really strong, no A, D to a light yellowing tan, good blender.

S/C Cool Water - great, stong and no probs soaping

and I think thats it 

Wow my longest ever post!


----------



## Relle (Nov 7, 2011)

I found the SC vanilla good and still going strong in the soap.
Lime Cooler still strong and didn't discolour - I put in green oxide.
Cranberry Marmalade - no ricing and the best I've soaped with in a long time.
Strawberry faded.
Cool Water still strong.
Creme Brulee faded a little but nice when in water.

New ones - only out a couple of weeks.
Black Rasberry
White Frangi
Cinnamon Orange
Lemongrass/Ginger  Not soaped yet, but OOB smell good.

New ones - OOB smell yuck.
Burnt fig /cassis
Black Bamboo/lily
Musk
Kafir lime/sandlewood   All of these - candles maybe, soap no.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 8, 2011)

Relle I have been itching to buy the new fragrances and now have a friend sending me melts in them............Cannot wait to sniff them :0)


----------



## dOttY (Jan 7, 2012)

Love Ocean Breeze and their Choc Fudge.  I have a few of their's but haven't soaped them yet.

Plan on soaping Antique Sandalwood today though


----------



## Relle (Jan 8, 2012)

Soaped Passionfriut on Friday and nearly ended up with soap on a stick so be careful. I don't gel and it still gelled in the middle so maybe putting it straight in the freezer instead of the frig might be better.


----------



## dOttY (Jan 21, 2012)

Soaped "Sage & Pomegranate" tonight...  Smells gorgeous


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2014)

Bumping this thread as there are sooooooooo many new fragrances available now that are skin safe. I have a small truck load on the way and will try soaping a few. Looking at what has been added in the last twelve months even is amazing


----------

